# Water Pump



## vacane (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a 2005 28RSS and I noticed a couple of things with the water pump. It will only run when we are hooked up to power, I thought that these should run off the battery. Also, the whole trailer vibrates when the pump runs, is this normal. Just purchased back in the spring and have not needed to use the pump.

Thanks


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

No, it isn't normal to only run off of shore power. They can put up some serious vibrations. There are some different ways of isolating the vibration. Do some searches for additional details, but the most common are putting some dense foam beneath the pump and to connect a flexible hose from the pump to the existing poly tubing. The flex hoses and fittings can be found at about any Lowes or HD.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I believe that the foam of choice under the pump was a mouse pad.


----------



## vacane (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Mouse pad, that is a great idea. Do you think my battery could be going bad and that is why it won't run off battery? Lights work off battery...


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I used an old mouse pad too, perfect size. I looked at the specs on water pumps, they draw anywhere from 3 to 7 amps, which isn't too big a draw, I would check to see if you might have a blown fuse first. But you said it works with shore power, so that really rules out the fuse. You might try connecting to your TV, I believe that should give a second source of 12v power, assuming your TV connector is wired completely.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

If the water pump only runs when shore power is connected to TT, it means the pump runs on 120 VAC? or does it run only when the converter is putting out 12VDC to it? if that is the case it means the pump is directly wired to the converter instead of via the DC battery?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I think he is concerned that the battery isn't putting out enough current to run the pump but the converter will.


----------



## vacane (Jun 4, 2010)

This is our first TT and I was just not sure how the water pump should work. I thought it would work off battery, but it sounds like it needs to wired correctly to do that. My first thought was the battery was starting to die and not holding enough charge to power the pump. We are planning to go on a trip in a few weeks to a state park and there is no water/power.


----------

